# FMH Medical College



## arhamkhawaja (Mar 4, 2014)

Hy friends.....i want to know all about fmh,is that a good medical college? Any hostel it has? Last year merit? About te environment of the college,and more info about this college...kindly help...


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Good college after Shalamar and cmh ... hostel oposite to it... last year merit was mear about 78-79%...


----------



## arhamkhawaja (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for replying dost...Kindly,can i get info about,environment,about hostel and about the standdard of hostel...ac,food etc..plz helppp


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

brother hostels of private sector is excellent... u dnt need to worry


----------



## Amy1996 (Aug 9, 2014)

*FMH*

Can anyone tell me the merit of fmh allied health sciences like how many marks will get you in surely. For bs laboratory tech and medical imaging tech.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

I rank it after shalamar and cmh...but a good college never the less...i chose not to go there be ause of their campis....talk about small...that place is microscopic! No offense intended


----------



## emmaar (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm developing an opinion about med schools over here i.e It doesn't matter where you end up being accepted in any of these colleges ,everything is same study wise ,uhs,same teaching style applied everywhere except infrastructure or hospital(even hospitals r also same not a big difference jst to name a few).......so if someone asks me ;just get into any med clg and studdddddy like a nerd.


----------



## loost (Aug 3, 2014)

I disagree with your opinion. Some colleges are not under UHS like KEMU. Shifa, Foundation,AKU and NUST.
Hospitals and college matter a lot for clinical and theoretical experience. The more public a hospital is the more you get to learn on the clinical side. The better the college faculty is the better they teach u in college. At the end Medicine in Pakistan is a lot of self work but your faculty and college's administration matter a lot if you plan on succeeding. If you plan to specialize in Pakistan and do FCPS you will face a lot of discrimination just for being from a private college. If you plan on going to US to specialize you only need to be in a college thats on WHO and FAIMER list. How well you do in USMLE's will depend on what kind of a college you went to i.e. prof system or modular system. Newer colleges opening around every alley are just to mint money and i would advise all of you to consider a college that is renowned.


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

loost said:


> I disagree with your opinion. Some colleges are not under UHS like KEMU. Shifa, Foundation,AKU and NUST.
> Hospitals and college matter a lot for clinical and theoretical experience. The more public a hospital is the more you get to learn on the clinical side. The better the college faculty is the better they teach u in college. At the end Medicine in Pakistan is a lot of self work but your faculty and college's administration matter a lot if you plan on succeeding. If you plan to specialize in Pakistan and do FCPS you will face a lot of discrimination just for being from a private college. If you plan on going to US to specialize you only need to be in a college thats on WHO and FAIMER list. How well you do in USMLE's will depend on what kind of a college you went to i.e. prof system or modular system. Newer colleges opening around every alley are just to mint money and i would advise all of you to consider a college that is renowned.


That is a very comprehensive answer indeed. But please could you give a short list of private medical colleges that are worth going to? and kindly list them rank wise if you can. that would be great help. thanks!


----------



## loost (Aug 3, 2014)

The list of colleges depends on your marks/equivalence/entry test scores. There is no point in me listing colleges you can't get into. Everyone has a different list, it depends what you want and how comfortable you are in different settings. Good luck.


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

can you tell me which private medical college is at the top after aga khan? Shifa medical college or cmh lahore?


----------

